# موقع اجهزه طبيه



## المهندسه زوله (9 سبتمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم...
http://som.flinders.edu.au/FUSA/BME/FBEHomePage.htm
احببت ان اقدم لكم هذا الموقع في هذه المشاركه المتواضعه امام مشاركاتكم وجهودكم الرائعه....فهو موقع جميل في تناوله للاجهزه الطبيه ويتميز بالبساطه في شرحه....
اضغط على search واكتب اسم الجهاز الذي تريد البحث عنه مثلاpulse oximeter ستظهر لك عدة مواضيع اختر منها 
pulse oximeter-Basics....
ارجو ان تستفيدو من هذا الموقع:56::56::56:


----------



## المسلم84 (9 سبتمبر 2008)

الله يجزيك الخير...


----------



## engahmedyahya (11 فبراير 2013)

بارك الله فيك 
وجزيت خيرا ع المجهود


----------

